

Where are the high-end restaurants of software development? - epall
http://blog.8thlight.com/articles/2009/9/12/thoughts-from-a-boutique-software-shop

======
IsaacSchlueter
_This is the common thread that I have seen through these boutique shops–they
all have an owner who is a technical leader who creates a strong culture where
(excuse the pun) failure is just not an option._

Wait, what's the pun I'm excusing?

